# VST emulator for a Mesa Mark IV?



## deathbyguitar (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've scoured the internet and tried every amp emulator VST ever created (or so it feels like), but I have yet to see an amp that emulates a Mesa Mark IV. There are half a trillion Dual Rectifier emulators but that's usually the ony Mesa stuff I can find. Does anybody know of something that speficially emulates a Mark IV?

And for the record I've tried the Mark III model in Amplitube. It sucks.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a hard amp to emulate.

I actually found that the Mark III in Amplitube isn't too awful if you spend some time with it. A LOT of time with it.


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jul 14, 2013)

The issue I had with it is that it doens't really sound any better than free amp emulators and takes forever to get it to not sound like garbage, and that's only after putting a bunch of eq after it. If you can't beat free, you fail


----------



## niffnoff (Jul 14, 2013)

You won't get anything closer to the Mark III other than the Mark III... 
digital is getting close but you can't expect anything much than what you are given. Most stuff can sound amazing with post processing though, that's what I've found


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 15, 2013)

The only way you'll get a realistic sim of the Mark amps is if you use the AxeFX one sadly.

Is there a specific sound you want to emulate?


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 15, 2013)

the amplitube mk III is cabable of some good tones but you really need how to work it. i spent 2 hours alone on that model because i refused to believe that it was that sucky, and it wasn't.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think TH2 by Overloud has one.

Also, in world of multi-fx pedals, the Digitech RP series (500, 1000, maybe the 255 and 355, etc.) has such a model. If you want to hear it in a musical context, check this out, in the middle part. SoundClick artist: Frank William Dremel - page with MP3 music downloads (this is an old one, so I hope the playing and mix is ok).


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't say a particular tone, but I've just always loved the sound of them with whatever band plays them. Chevelle, Dream Theater, Lamb of God, Sevendust. I've tried the Digitech model and they all sound incredibly cheap. I'll probably just have to settle for Lecto until I get my ass an Axe 1.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 16, 2013)

The Eleven Rack does a MarkIIC+ simulation which does a really good high gain Mark Series sound. In fact, I would say its one of the Eleven Rack's best amp models in regards to accuracy. Since most people think the Eleven Rack is an orange paper weight you should be able to find one ridiculously cheap.


----------



## Astral Worm (Jul 16, 2013)

KingAenarion said:


> It's a hard amp to emulate.
> 
> I actually found that the Mark III in Amplitube isn't too awful if you spend some time with it. A LOT of time with it.


 
I actually use this amp in amplitude alot! I just run my modded Bad Monkey overdrive Pedal into it and it tightens it up big time!


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jul 16, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> The Eleven Rack does a MarkIIC+ simulation which does a really good high gain Mark Series sound. In fact, I would say its one of the Eleven Rack's best amp models in regards to accuracy. Since most people think the Eleven Rack is an orange paper weight you should be able to find one ridiculously cheap.



I bought the Eleven Rack entirely for that amp model. Like the Line 6/DigiTech stuff, didn't sound any better than free amp emulators I already use. Sold it about a month after getting it. Too bad though, it was easily the coolest looking guitar device I'd ever seen. Aesthetically, that is.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 17, 2013)

Every Mark should sound different so making an emulator doesn't make sense.


----------

